# Man turns his apartment into a haunted house



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

We made the paper. Two actually. The local paper as well as the College paper. Here's a link if anyone is interested in reading it.


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Joker, 

Thats awesome, congrats and great work. Looks really good!!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats! You've done a great job, and what a great example you have set for your son, I'll bet a lot of those tots that come to your haunt wish they had a dad like you.:jol:


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats! Is that a Zombie Grave Escaper right at the front of the graveyard?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Congratulations! I love "candy while supplies last" with that publicity I'm betting supplies aren't going to last.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

SpookySam said:


> Congrats! Is that a Zombie Grave Escaper right at the front of the graveyard?


Why yes it is. My favorite prop by the way. Thanks again for the tutorial. I thought it would be a perfect way to help keep the little ones from roaming in the cemetery.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats joker..
nice yard, cool columns
now you must suppy the other pics ya know


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

nice article! Congrats!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody....it's been really kinda cool having people who saw the article stop me ask me about my haunt.



Lilly said:


> Congrats joker..
> nice yard, cool columns
> now you must suppy the other pics ya know


Pretty much anything worth posting has been posted, but Jeremy (photographer) will be back on the night of Halloween or Nov. 1st for more pics maybe sooner if I can get stuff done this week.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats, that's awesome. The pic looks great.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Great haunt, well written article and GREAT picture!!

d5


----------

